# Goat Bra?



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Do any of ya'll use a goat bra? I am thinking about making one or two for my girls, I have seen pictures, but would like input about them. What works best, as far as design? How do you keep them from coming off and tripping up the girl? if the kid has horns how can you keep him from getting them on or into the bra and ripping it?
I am thinking about using denim, and will custom make them for each doe. I have ideas, just looking for tips and input.
Thnx in advance!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

no advice Mama sorry just another question for you. What is a goat bra?


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I think it is just, an, um, udder support. You know.  I've considered them, also, for older does with poor udder attachment. Never ended up doing more than considering.  I've seen a picture in a sheep magazine. Other than that, no ideas. Sorry.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I read somewhere (who knows where!) that you can use them to help wean a kid. I was thinking that would be tons easier than the whole seperation trama ( read - it is a hassle dragging the kid to the other pen ) 
ok, I admit it, I am so close to totally lazy it is unreal! lol! If I can slap a bra on the girl and the kid can't get the milk, it works for me!
I will go try to find the pictures I have found of them.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I know there is a person who made a homemade goat bra. I cant remember!!! It works. And it did help!!! My mother in law's goat have really LOOOOW udder and HUGE and touching the ground. AWFUL!!!!! It is like nitemare for us. Well I remember that u can use like cloth like u know like u see thru but it is very thin cloth.. And wrap it up but not tight then like put the belt up to her back. U know what I mean.. I dont know. Let me try to look for it. But cant promise on that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I know I saw a picture of one somewhere, just can't find it now!
Well, I have a good idea on it, so I may experiment this weekend.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Caprine Supply has a udder thingy! Sorry thats all I know!


----------



## sedjmom (Jan 16, 2007)

My mother made a bra for my goat to wean the kids and so we could have the milk. We didn't have anyway of seperating them and it was easier than running more fencing. The bag was made of light cotton (like a sheet) with long ties that tied around her waist. The bag was made to fit the udder with only a little room to breath. worked great! We made on for a friend's goat and her kids took it off. Didn't work for her though. It is worth a try if you are able to run a sewing machine! (super easy!)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx sedjmom! That is the input I was sorta looking for. I was thinking velcro or snaps for the straps, but tying would be simpler, wouldnt it? I had thought to use denim, but your probably right, a lighter weight material would be more breathable, wouldn't it?
Well, when I get done cleaning the goat's pen (took a lunchbreak!) I will get the measurements and start sewing!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you want some-thing like this?


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^
That looks kind of uncomfortable. I suppose they'd get used to it though...


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

LOC said:


> ^^^
> That looks kind of uncomfortable. I suppose they'd get used to it though...


I don't know! I got it off of Caprinesupply.com!


----------



## Arina (May 9, 2007)

I would add ruffles and a little lace - just for fun - otherwise it is kind of too utilitarian looking - let the girl be girly! and beautiful tie on her back - silk?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

lol! I am thinking camo or denim here... practical stuff. 
Dont want her too attractive to the boys!


----------

